# New boat Maverick HPX 15



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Finishing the bank loan tomorrow.... I will be picking her up on saturday. Let me know what you guys think...

http://floridafamilymarine.com/flats-boats/12009.html


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations..... looks like a skinny running skiff.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome boat. My buddy has one just like it but in fighting lady yellow. I have more pole time on that skiff than any other. You're gonna love it! It's sweet!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice find and good price! Best of luck.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice! HPX 15 has always been high on my list of favorites!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice rig, it's about the best 15 in its class.


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah im excited. The boat was babied... It doesn't even have push pole holders which is a sin in my book. The boat was a bank repo which is why the price is so good. That dealership only sells bank repo's. I will take some more pictures when i pick the boat up. I was very surprised with the speed. When i tested the boat. it did 30mph with 3 big guys.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

gotta tell you... i own a one year old hpx micro with a 40... it's the best skiff i have ever driven and poled. and i have been poling skiffs for 20 years. i have had all the major brands, and some lesser known ones. you got the best one. enjoy.


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome! thanks! Does anybody have recommendations for push pole holders? I was thinking of just going with the stiffy brand.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I just put a set of V marine on my buddy's new 18 HPX, check em out.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I just put a set of V marine on my buddy's new 18 HPX, check em out.


V Marine x2. Seems to be the favorite on most of your custom skiffs now days.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new skiff, looks great. I went with V-Marine for my push pole holders.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice ride!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just sold mine but I have a ton of hours on the tower of that boat. I ran mine for 5 years and loved it. Congrats, it is a really awsome little boat. 

One word of advice. Check the fuel tank under the carpet. If it is fiberglass do not run e 10. 

Aside from that it is an excellent poling skiff and handles rough water really well for its size. I had the stiffy holders on mine with the little wrap around bungees. 
Oh yeah, get ready to catch some fish really close to the boat. It doesn't push much of a wake and zero hull slap.


----------

